# Going for Scallops from a Microskiff



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Anybody have suggestions on where to go if you wanted to take your microskiff out for scallops? Never done it before and I think it would make a fun day on the water. 


------------------


http://myfwc.com/marine/bayscallops.htm

Bay Scallop Season

Open harvest season for bay scallops along Florida’s gulf coast begins July 1 and runs throughImage: Bay Scallop September 10. State waters in the Gulf of Mexico open to scallop harvest extend from the Pasco-Hernando County line (near Aripeka—latitude 28 degrees, 26.016 minutes North) to the west bank of the Mexico Beach Canal in Bay County (longitude 85 degrees, 25.84 minutes West). It is illegal to possess bay scallops on water outside open harvest areas. It is also illegal to land scallops outside open harvest areas. For example, it would be legal to take scallops from waters off the Hernando County coast, but it would be illegal to dock your boat in Pasco County with the scallop catch onboard.

Recreational harvesters are limited to two gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell, or one pint of bay scallop meat, per day during the open season. In addition, recreational scallopers may possess no more than 10 gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell, or ½ gallon of bay scallop meat, aboard any vessel at any time. Bay scallops may be harvested only by hand or with a landing or dip net. They may not be harvested for commercial purposes.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its making me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never done it either but you'll see all the scallopers on the weekends, all congregated together. Just pull up and dive in. Don't forget your flag. Word on the street is that we're supposed to have a good season this year in the bigbend and panhandle.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Went out there last year on my pontoon boat in homoassaa river about 3 to 4 miles out in the gulf. U will see boats floating together as a pack pass St. Martins Island and when u get there, slow down and watch out for diving flag. It's should be around 5 to 10ft of water in 75 to 78 degree water temperture (not sure about temperture).

We had 2 5 gallons bucket full of scallops and it's a lot of fun from a whole day.

Here is what I bring for scallop season.

1. Snorkel, snorkel mask and fins
2. Scuba diving bags for put scallops in bags (boating world or westmarine).
3. Bait fish net for catching scallops.
4. Scuba diving flag with buoy 30' line to the bow of the boat. 

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Cape San Blas in the Panhandle.........
3-5 ft water in the grass
I have been giong for years now
what whitesnooky said other than the net(catch them by hand they shootout real fast for about 12" then they stop then you grab them.....
Cape San Blas has great camping facilities as well as a terrific boat ramp......
Best to shuck them right in the water you will harvest more and it is safer against bad scallops.......
Go in pairs one dives one is on the boat cleaning(be the 1st diver)the pinfish will feast on the cleaning remains, pinfish bring trout and cobia  
I haven't been there in 2 yrs so I will make every attempt this season......
Best times are in mid-late August.....


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I have friends that go to Steinhatchee every year. They say it's a great place to camp and scallop. They invited us to go along this year but we already had plans.... 
You should google it, and here's the website...
http://www.steinhatchee.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

> Best to shuck them right in the water you will harvest more and it is safer against bad scallops.......the pinfish will feast on the cleaning remains, pinfish bring trout and cobia


and sharks 

I've been reading reports of a potentially good harvest over near Keaton Beach (near Perry). St. Marks is rumored to have a good harvest this year. St Joe is supposed to be another good spot.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I feel like a complete novice. I have not clue where those places are at. 

Are there places where you can scallop without going a couple miles off shore?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

> I feel like a complete novice. I have not clue where those places are at.
> 
> Are there places where you can scallop without going a couple miles off shore?


Not really any more. Used to get them just off the shore dragging a Jon boat (no motor) but that's well below the Southern boarder now.

Tom, I may try out of Ozello but after the opening weekend. It's going to be a


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Red Lobster ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Are there places where you can scallop without going a couple miles off shore?



Cape San Blas as mentioned above. Last time I was up there we got a bunch while we were wading the flats inside St. Joe Bay and fishing. Waded barefoot in about 3-4 foot of water and when we felt one with out toes we picked em up and put them in our pocket. I don't think the size were as big as the ones they get offshore in areas like Steinhatchee though.

Once you clean a 5 gallon buckets worth, you won't want to see another scallop....


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom a good starting point:St Joe's Bay
http://www.visitgulf.com/virtualtour.cfm


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey tom, we can take my boat up there, it might be a little more 3-4-miles-out friendly that the lowtide. Let me know if your up for it, or anyone else!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Novice here too, I heard that earlier in the season they are closer. Basically, as people harvest the easy access ones, then you have to go farther.

For the most part, two miles out is still only 6 feet deep or so.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

If you are going north to Cape San Blas the Scallops are in the bay, no need th go into the Gulf..........the later in the season the larger the scallop,,,,,I used to take a 16' Basstracker no problem.....


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I don't know how fun it would be getting in and out of a microskiff, I'm sure if you found a sturdy way to get back in you'd be ok, but I read a sign last time I was at McRae's up in Homosassa that they are suppose to have a good harvest there as well, I guess the season starts Sept. 1st I believe thats what I remember the sign saying, anyhow that's where I'll be, it's my first time scalloping we are going to be taking my brothers boat he has an 18ft Nautic Star just to be on the safe side for the first time ;D Good luck with your venture!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Seems the Scallop season might be a little tougher this year.  See this link. 

http://taylor.ifas.ufl.edu/marine_scallop.shtml

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cape San Blas is a 6 hour drive for me so I don't think that is going to happen with gas prices. 

Ozello might be worth a shot. Captnron and rcmay, you want to try and plan something for opening weekend? I am pretty set on taking my boat. What do you think about micro-flotilla?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Seems the Scallop season might be a little tougher this year. See this link.
> 
> http://taylor.ifas.ufl.edu/marine_scallop.shtml
> 
> ...


Joe, with no date on that article other than a 2006 copyright its impossible to know if that is current information.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not in for opening weekend. Double trouble since it falls on the 4th. :-[

Don't think it's proper to post what I really think of the boating mentality in those parts. :

Many clean the scallops on the water which attracts the scavengers. 

I'll go a little deeper later. Hooka makes life easy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

> > Seems the Scallop season might be a little tougher this year. See this link.
> >
> > http://taylor.ifas.ufl.edu/marine_scallop.shtml
> >
> ...



Looks like last year's or even the year before report to me. Early reports I have seen look good this year. Last years early report was just OK but the harvest wasn't bad at Homossassa.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Not to stray off topic too much, but I'm curious about east coast scalloping. Everyone talks about the gulf side harvests, but what about the Atlantic coast? I get the impression they're fairly rare.  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

I found an inshore spot a couple years ago in NE Florida, with a seemingly decent population. I've seen them several times in the same area. When the water is clear, I can look down and watch them swimming around the eel grass. I haven't tried to catch any because I don't particularly enjoy eating them.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think its legal to harvest on the east.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

> :-[
> 
> 
> Many clean the scallops on the water which attracts the scavengers.


Ron thats why I said to be the 1st one in the water.....the pinfish bring the other scavengers but they will also nip at you while your diving if somebody has chummed them up


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

> > :-[
> >
> >
> > Many clean the scallops on the water which attracts the scavengers.
> ...



I picked up on it, but wanted to make sure it was very clear.  I'm sort of used to swimming with the toothy fishes but I don't want my kids near them or the (insert appropriate term here while remembering we are on the MS forum ) people drinking and running boats.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This reminds me of shark fishing right outside the surf break with surfers in the line up ;D bad bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

> This reminds me of shark fishing right outside the surf break with surfers in the line up ;D bad bad idea.


Yep. But it's really NBD if you are diving since you can see them as well as they can see you. As for the kids, well, we already have a phishfood on the forum.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is a link to a report (not mine) that sort of details how its done. I am going this afternoon to see for myself:

http://www.bigbendfishing.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19009


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> As for the kids, well, we already have a phishfood on the forum.


Taking shots from the other coast now. I see how it's gonna be. ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, I would love to try this, How about durring the week let's say 24th of this month ?

Hooka sounds the way to go!


----------



## OZELLOrocksMYskiff (Feb 26, 2008)

If the scalloping is half as good as last year it will be a good one, the size of the scallops we picked in on around Sassa and the rocky-O were the biggest i have EVER par-taken in on. These were at least 2 year old scallops, this means that there mussels(meat)was as big as tater-tots!! Very sweet taste. The first week(this week) is hard, unless you have done your home work,and scouted them out, as to where they are at the time. Last year you could go out in front(east) of the main channel in crystal river,around were the "bird rack" is and have everyones limit in less than two hours. As to cleaning, you can leagly clean them on the water. But I know i have read somewhere(just cant find it)that it is Illeagle to dump your shells in the area in which everyone is scalloping in. Oh well i dont remember.......See MYFWC.COM:Bay Scallop Season 


Open harvest season for bay scallops along Florida’s gulf coast begins July 1 and runs through September 10. State waters in the Gulf of Mexico open to scallop harvest extend from the Pasco-Hernando County line (near Aripeka—latitude 28 degrees, 26.016 minutes North) to the west bank of the Mexico Beach Canal in Bay County (longitude 85 degrees, 25.84 minutes West). It is illegal to possess bay scallops on water outside open harvest areas. It is also illegal to land scallops outside open harvest areas. For example, it would be legal to take scallops from waters off the Hernando County coast, but it would be illegal to dock your boat in Pasco County with the scallop catch onboard. 

Recreational harvesters are limited to two gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell, or one pint of bay scallop meat, per day during the open season. In addition, recreational scallopers may possess no more than 10 gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell, or ½ gallon of bay scallop meat, aboard any vessel at any time. Bay scallops may be harvested only by hand or with a landing or dip net. They may not be harvested for commercial purposes.


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

this is where most people i know go, going to be a drive from central fl though, most scallops are being found in 7-9 feet of water, most people won't swim that deep.

if you want to go to st joe you don't need a boat, you can walk for a mile straight into the bay, you can do more walking then you can imagine there. also have good fishing, and the water is usually pretty good, nice and protected.










this is where i go. about 45 minutes south of tallahassee.











Edit: you can limit out in 1-2 hours, you usually get more per limit if you clean them on the water. want more info feel free to pm me.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I got a 3-man limit yesterday (Friday) afternoon in 4 feet of water in about an hour just a little east of St. Marks Lighthouse. ;D


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

and to think 2 years ago there were no scallops at st marks, now there are plenty.


----------

